# P320 Sub Compact



## psu309 (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm looking to add a Streamlight TLR-1 HL light to my Sig. I believe that light will fit the gun, but need confirmation if anyone can help??


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

As long as your subcompact has the standard 1913 picatinny rail, the Streamlight TLR-1 HL light should work.


----------

